# Any advice on how to attract an ERP partner?



## Samurai Navarre (Jul 11, 2020)

I'm looking for advice on how to get an RP partner basically. More specifically for a mix of ERP and action/adventure. I enjoy RPs with a 50/50 split on smut and story ideally. And I'm willing to adjust the ratio depending on what my partner wants.

I typically approach someone on F-list or in a Discord server by saying something like: "Hey there. You look fun. Would you like to RP sometime? I have a lot of characters. See any you like?"

And then show them my F-list. But I guess something about that is either weird or creepy.

I know X-rated RP stuff should be best left to either PMs or 18+ sections of the forum. But the erotic stuff is beside the point. I'm just looking for some pointers and advice about how to attract a partner here so people will stop ignoring me when I message them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2020)

Not sure if you're still here. There's an Erotic RP site called Elliquiy or something. I used to play D&D there because it was a way to assure that everyone was 18 and you wouldn't get a bunch of anime OCs as characters. I didn't stick around long because the places culture can be weird. They're very serious about RPing as like art and some of them can be off, but there were a few cool people and I made some friends I still talk to. 

The site has a rigorous vetting system to make sure kids don't get in and it also has a weird layout. But it also has some stuff specific to ERP like a hard dos and don'ts list to keep people from crossing lines.


----------

